# Bloomfield, NJ Darla adult F



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

http://http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17159314

Poor Darla looks like she is in pretty rough shape










Darla came into the shelter as a stray and was clearly not cared for before making her way to us. She is very shy and a bit scared, but a very great dog nonetheless. She needs a home with shepherd and timid dog experience where she will be given love and patience. If you are this home, stop by to meet this great gal.

More about Darla
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Prefers a home without: young children • Special Needs


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Poor thing. What a good face. Hope someone gets her soon.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor girl!!!! she looks similar to Jack. I hope someone gives her a wickedly awesome home.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone help her?


----------

